# Siemens Logo Programmierung



## alexiusius (22 März 2021)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte für eine Bewässerungspumpe in meinem Garten eine Logo Steuerung programmieren.
Die wird über 3 Taster eingeschalten und schaltet dann über einen Komfortschalter die Pumpe nach 20 Minuten aus. Funktioniert alles soweit.

Jetzt möchte ich aber über einen 0-10V Analog Eingang die Zeit der Ausschaltverzögerung beliebig zwischen 5 und 60 Minuten einstellen können. Hab dazu schon was gebastelt damit ich die 0-10V hinbekomme, nun scheitert es nur noch am Programm. Wie bekomme ich das hin? Die Logo ist eine 0BA8, Programm Version 8.0

Bin um jede Antwort froh.
Danke


----------



## GUNSAMS (22 März 2021)

Hier ein Vorschlag (Prinzip) ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2021)

Schau mal hier:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...unktion-verwenden-(logo!-soft)?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## alexiusius (22 März 2021)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## BenGun (23 März 2021)

entweder wie oben beschrieben

oder

die Ausschaltverzögerung aus Display legen und "editieren".


----------



## GUNSAMS (23 März 2021)

Oder...
Oder...
Oder...

Er hatte aber nicht nach irgendeiner Lösung gefragt, sondern wie er es mittels eines Analogeingangs lösen kann.


----------

